# Happy Thanksgiving!



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving!

to all Americans out there who are celebrating.

After going to three grocery stores I was able to find fresh turkey breast. We are missing a couple of things but we are pretty much set with all the dishes- just some adaptations. Waiting for the turkey I met an old friend from NY who just moved here!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> to all Americans out there who are celebrating.
> 
> After going to three grocery stores I was able to find fresh turkey breast. We are missing a couple of things but we are pretty much set with all the dishes- just some adaptations. Waiting for the turkey I met an old friend from NY who just moved here!


Its always nice to meet people you know from the past isnt it?
There was a time when anyone who moved abroad would have very little chance of ever meeting anyone from back "home" but the world has shrunk so much with so many people travelling around its amazing who you bump into in strange foreign lands these days

Happy thanksgiving to you


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving! We did manage to get a whole Turkey and have learned to make things from scratch and adapt a bit! Hope you had a good one.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Happy Thanksgiving! We did manage to get a whole Turkey and have learned to make things from scratch and adapt a bit! Hope you had a good one.


Whole Turkey?! from where? Did you make fresh cranberry sauce? I did!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> Whole Turkey?! from where? Did you make fresh cranberry sauce? I did!


Theres a chicken farm on the way up to Amargeti just past Ayia Varvara. They do very cheap eggs, whole chickens and turkeys. You have to order the turkeys though


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Delicious! My mother-in-law makes the best sweet potato souffle with brandy and cranberry sauce. My father-in-law always orders the turkey I believe from a place around Moutallos, but I think that the fruit/mini market Theofanos in town by Evzonas may also order them if I remember correctly. It takes a bit of searching but almost everything can be found or replicated!!


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Delicious! My mother-in-law makes the best sweet potato souffle with brandy and cranberry sauce. My father-in-law always orders the turkey I believe from a place around Moutallos, but I think that the fruit/mini market Theofanos in town by Evzonas may also order them if I remember correctly. It takes a bit of searching but almost everything can be found or replicated!!


That sounds delicious. Could you possibly get me the recipe? I am trying to get the kids to eat sweet potatoes.


----------



## Pamie (Oct 28, 2008)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING xxx


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

This is my sister's recipe and may be more kid friendly - also terrific. When my mother-in-law gets me the recipe with brandy I'll send that too. Enjoy!

Topping:
2 cups brown sugar
2/3 cups flour
stick of butter
2 cups chopped pecans
Crumble/mix all together - put to side.

10 - 12 sweet potatos
1/3 to one stick cup room temp. butter
3 eggs beaten
1 can or 1 cup condensed milk
1 teaspoon vanilla

Mix with mixer 
Put into deep casserole dish
Add topping and bake for 40 minutes to 1 hour at 350


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Our butcher in Agglisides (just off the Larnaca-Limassol motorway, three junctions from Larnaca) does whole turkeys


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Here is my mother-in-laws recipe for the Souffle with brandy. She didn't say how many potatoes, but she ususally makes smaller portions for 5-6 people whereas my sisters recipe is for 10 - 15 people. 

Sweet potatoes
5 tablespoons brown sugar
4 tablespoons butter
3 teaspoons brandy
2 eggs
1/2 - 3/4 cup of raisins

Boil potatoes first until cooked. Drain liquid and then mash pototatoes. Add sugar, butter, brandy, eggs (mix well) and last add the raisins.
Bake at 350F for 30 minutes.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> This is my sister's recipe and may be more kid friendly - also terrific. When my mother-in-law gets me the recipe with brandy I'll send that too. Enjoy!
> 
> Topping:
> 2 cups brown sugar
> ...


Cleo,

I am making this for Xmas. What kind of vanilla do they use? I am used to actual vanilla beans and I had made bread pudding that called for 1 tb vanilla and the powder I used was way too much even for me.

Thanks
Dina


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

My wife says vanilla essence, the liquid. Merry Christmas!


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

thanks. That reminds me to put the extract on my husband's list for next month trip to NY. Merry Christmas! My two year old is also very excited about Xmas.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> thanks. That reminds me to put the extract on my husband's list for next month trip to NY. Merry Christmas! My two year old is also very excited about Xmas.


You can buy vanilla essense and vanilla powder in most big supermarkets here.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Veronica said:


> You can buy vanilla essense and vanilla powder in most big supermarkets here.


Oh I know, but we have a boat load of pure vanilla extract left over from the restaurant.


----------

